# Cómo usar el cadcam de proteus Ares?



## jonz323 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola, he intentado usar la herramienta de cadcam en proteus ares, y me generan archivos de texto con los codigos G, el problema ha sido intentar simularlo porque hay comandos que no funcionan o no se para que sirven, en dado caso se podrian remplazar por uno del simulador, todo es para intentar hacer la PCB mediante un CNC


----------



## fen2006 (May 15, 2013)

para hacer las placas el archivo gerber los abres con coppercam para generar el archivo dxf despues lo abro con lazycam para darles los parametro y despues para el mach3... asi lo hice la ultima vez... peleando con esos archivos


----------



## jamesoro (May 16, 2013)

y para que sirve el cadcam, yo nunca lo he utilizado


----------



## franklin jhonny (May 16, 2013)

porfavor diganme para que sirve el cadman porque nose que es...


----------



## ramor (Jun 6, 2013)

para haser los pcb con cnc, primero crearlos con ares luego generar archivo gerber pasarlo 
a coopercam para generar archivo Gcode iso para el mach3


----------

